# Agility class: what would you do?



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I should add that up to this point, the instructor had allowed my husband to play fetch with Jenna at the other end of the facility while we had our lessons. There was never a problem. 

But last night, she told him Jenna was disturbing the larger class so he waited with her in the car. From now on, Jenna (who has always looked forward to going to 'class') will probably have to stay home.


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

What a shame. There is nothing worse than standing around. I'd ask for my remaining money back or as a group ask for another class. 

When we went to our obedience classes there was always a group in the agility area practicing I guess, because the "instructor" never really did anything. There were maybe 6 dogs at a time but all were doing their own thing. It looked very beginner. We had been interested in agility and wanted to try it out but when I asked to see if Tabitha liked it, the response was "Just enroll in a class. They all like it!" I wasn't willing to pay for what I saw and take that chance.


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

Could you four as a group approach whoever is in charge? It seems unfair to pay for a service you aren't getting, and maybe if the group of you complained they could move your class to a different time or something. It's not your problem that they have too many competition level students, so it's my feeling that they should make a solution that doesn't impact the four of you. Poor Jenna!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

We've been told there were no time slots open. But you're right: we signed up with one expectation now we've been hit with this. 

Brandy didn't understand why she couldn't run and play before class as always (there's a dog aggressive cocker spaniel from the other class that was off leash), and she wasn't tired out as she usually is after class. 

I'm just so disappointed.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

I would want ALL my money back.. just because they are more advanced does not mean they get to use your nickel to practice.. yes..you MUST let the instructor know how you feel.. if they are that busy, then need to invest in more equipment and facility... they should be limiting their enrollment .. they are trying to maximize money. maybe if business is that good you guys should get your own equpment, rent a building, hire an instructor, and go into business... or at least talk about it in front of these people....


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

I would call this greed on the owner's part. She had no business throwing the advanced dogs in with the noobs and expecting everyone to be honored to have them aboard. And poor Jenna being made to miss out on her fun. Time for a refund and a search for a new training club. My $03 worth.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks everyone. You've reinforced what I was thinking. I will say something next week. Sadly, it may be my last week in that class. 

The only positive (if you can call it that) is that my husband has always been so preoccupied with keeping Jenna busy that he's never really had the chance to watch Brandy. Now that we'll be forced to leave Jenna home, he says he's anxious to see what I've been bragging about. 

(IMHO, Brandy's pretty darned great!)


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

10 dogs is a lot. Some good experienced instructors can pull that off (the ones who know when to nitpick and when not to, design sequences that fit the level of the students, are sticklers for being ready for your turn, etc). But it doesn't sound like your class is doing too well.

Our class has 6-8 people depending on who shows up, and usually there are 5 or 6 runs that are 10-15 obstacles each. The intermediate class that runs at the same time is 8-10 people, and seems to have 6-8 runs with 6-10 obstacles each. If you're running full courses (15-20 obstacles), 2 or 3 runs is all you can expect. 

Dog-aggressive dogs don't belong in a group agility class situation, period.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks, Katie. Last night, we managed to get in 2 8-obstacle runs. Several members who were transplanted from the the so-called "competition-level" spent quite a bit of time chasing after their dogs.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

The actual competition people are probably glad to have those guys out of their class, and they should probably be in your class or lower in the first place, but 2 8-obstacle runs is definitely not acceptable. A good experienced instructor could get a whole lot more runs into an hour, and wouldn't have let dogs who regularly get the zoomies into a competition-level class.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks for bringing some clarity to the situation, Katie. I will definitely relay your comments to the others in the Novice level so that we can decide how to proceed. Class is next Wednesday so we all will have had time to think about things.


----------

